
Facebook now has 4 products that more than 1B people use every month - imartin2k
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-chat-app-messenger-has-1-billion-monthly-active-users-2016-7
======
rgbrenner
Is messenger really a separate product from Facebook (product)? I find it hard
to believe it would survive if people stopped using Facebook. The two seem (to
me anyway) to be intricately linked.

That makes it very different than Instagram and whatsapp

~~~
dirtyaura
I know a lot of people who nowadays use only Messenger, not Facebook proper.
Originally they were tied together, but Messenger is well executed
communication service with huge network of people. Lots of utility value.
Totally could survive alone.

~~~
pasbesoin
I have a friend who's transitioned to maybe one post a week on FB. Still also
goes on there for "Happy Birthday" wishes and to respond to tags and such a
bit.

She's on Messenger all day, every day.

Messenger appears to be increasingly capturing IM for the masses. From the bit
I see.

Others can probably speak better to the details, but it seems to represent the
best mix of identity and reachability for "normal" human interaction, at least
here in this part of the U.S.

She runs into a friend of a friend. They don't share any contact information.
He reaches out to her, afterward, on Messenger.

I need to get in touch with one of her friends. The only connection we have is
both being her friend on FB. Messenger does the trick.

FB seems to have developed and positioned it quite effectively. Despite / in
the face of early and continuing privacy concerns.

------
AznHisoka
They spent billions on both of them and they're both consumer apps. They had
better have a billion people using them.

~~~
coralreef
Even if you had $billions to spend, I don't know that anyone could ever
actually acquire a billion active users for an app.

